# Taylor Swift: Sie ist “Billboard’s” Top-Verdienerin 2012



## beachkini (11 März 2012)

​
Denkt man an das vergangene Jahr, fallen einem gleich mehrere Musik-Künstler ein, die besonders erfolgreich und beliebt waren oder sind. Zum Beispiel wären da natürlich Lady GaGa, die aus den Charts gar nicht mehr wegzudenken ist, die sechsfache “Grammy Awards” – Gewinnerin Adele und die bezaubernde “American Music Awards” – Abräumerin Taylor Swift. Doch nur eine wurde am Ende als “Billboard’s Money Maker 2012″ gekürt und zwar die hübsche Pop- und Country-Sängerin Taylor Swift.

*Taylor überholte “U2″ auf dem zweiten Platz mit einem Jahres-Einkommen von 32,116,315 Dollar und konnte rund 35,719,902 Dollar im vergangenen Jahr erwirtschaften. *Zu verdanken hat sie das hauptsächlich ihrem “Speak Now”-Album und der dazugehörigen Tour. Alleine in Amerika konnte die Sängerin und Schauspielerin 88,5 Millionen Dollar verdienen und die Tour brachte ihr bemerkenswerte 29,8 Millionen Dollar. Damit hat Taylor auch Adele und Lady GaGa bei den “Music’s top 40 Money Makers” abgehängt.

Adele konnte den 10. Platz mit einem Einkommen von 13,081,909 Dollar erreichen. Das zeigte, das nicht einmal eine Operation ihrem Erfolg etwas anhaben kann. Im Oktober 2011 musste die Sängerin nämlich einige Termine aufgrund einer Stimmbänder – Entzündung absagen. Auch Lady GaGa schnitt nicht schlecht ab und landete mit 25,353,039 Dollar auf dem vierten Platz. Zu dieser Auszeichnung kann man Taylor nur noch gratulieren. Man kann auch gespannt sein, ob die Sängerin im nächsten Jahr genauso erfolgreich sein wird.
(prominent24.de)


----------

